
Neanderthal vs. ND4J – Vol 3 – Clojure Beyond the Fast Native MKL Back End - dragandj
https://dragan.rocks/articles/18/Neanderthal-vs-ND4J-vol3
======
dragandj
Neanderthal source code:

[https://github.com/uncomplicate/neanderthal](https://github.com/uncomplicate/neanderthal)

